# Milo and Shadow again!



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wanted to post a few pictures of the boys now, they have gotten so big so quickly


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great pics, they have wonderful facial expressions. Have they become more cuddly yet or still just running around all the time?


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Milo has started to become more cuddly now, Although he does love to play if you have a mouse or a ball around he will play. Shadow has warmed up to my OH a bit more, today for the first time he crawled up onto the sofa and cuddled up next to him, he was shocked lol.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

They are beautiful! They look like they get along well with each other 

They remind me of my boys when they were babies!


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww I see your kitties in the avatar! Such cuties!
They have gotten so big, I am starting to think Milo is going to be huge lol


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Your boys are so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome boys.


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute boy's LOVE the head tilt pic lol


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

That's my favourite picture of him


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

They look so cute together... how old are they??


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cute! I love the little knitted bed, too! Did you make that?


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Milo is now 19 weeks and shadow 17 weeks.


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes I did make the bed  Thanks!


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very creative. 

I wish my 2 were still young.... 

Marieclare


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Solution to that problem? 
Time for a new kitty!!  LOL


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

Was thinking about it and almost did but I'm not sure my 2 would except a newby.... Jasper barely likes Bella and Bella is far to spoilt to share our affections with another kitten...... good idea though. 

Marieclare


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

could slowly bring them into it, like if you were to get a piece of bedding or something and leave it with the kitten (if it were in a shelter or something) until the scent was on it then leave it around your house so the others got used to the smell, then slowly warm them up to bringing the cat in. 

Milo hated shadow when we first got him but on the 3rd day they forgot all about it and started playing with each other.


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's a nice thought but we still have issues with J and B... after 15months J still doesn't get on with B..... he'll tolerate her but she still gets a paw on the head if she gets to close... to avoid her J now stays outside 95% of the time. Only comes in to eat.... don't want to alienate him further... 

Marieclare


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh, I see.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

melanievan said:


> Cute boy's LOVE the head tilt pic lol


My favorite too!


----------



## Marieclare7 (Apr 15, 2013)

I can only hope one day mine will bond and be happy in each other company. Milo and Shadow look so great together... 

Marieclare


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you! 
I do hope yours become closer and perhaps one day you can get yourself another kitten.


----------

